# shark bites



## Plasticman

I know this is an old topic but I was curious to know if shark bites are allowed to be inclosed in a wall in your jurisdiction.
I spoke with an inspector today who could not readily answer that without investigating further. 
Comments?


----------



## Ron

Yes allowed here, they take on the same seal as ProPress does.


----------



## uaplumber

Yup, good to go here too. However, time will tell if it is a good idea.


----------



## Bill

Just one word of advice, first time I tried one it poped off. Even though in my 20 some years I only used them 2x, now I make a mark on the pipe to ensure it is fully seated.


----------



## user823

I carry two of each size on the truck, couplings. I've used one in the last year for a very tight crawl and couldn't turn the water all the way off. Made for a quick easy repair under the house. I wouldn't use them for regular work or in walls even if they say it's ok, just wouldn't do it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

ironranger said:


> I carry two of each size on the truck, couplings. I've used one in the last year for a very tight crawl and couldn't turn the water all the way off. Made for a quick easy repair under the house. I wouldn't use them for regular work or in walls even if they say it's ok, just wouldn't do it.


Same here, mostly on mobile homes, and houses piped with poly. Other than that, if its copper, copper fittings are used ect.................


----------



## nhmaster3015

Tis a bit scary but Ironranger and I are beginning to see eye to eye on some things. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4

They aren't legal here, and there is talk that Chicago is also going to do away with allowing Pro Press, or make it code to have an expansion loop on every other floor that is the equivelent to 1/20th the height of the riser.


----------



## sweetness09

We mainly use couplings for transitioning CPVC to copper or pex. Its better than waiting for cure time on glue.. no customer wants to wait to turn the water back on! Yes there are a lot of homes here in CPVC.


----------



## Airgap

I've only used one sharkbite in my career, and it's definately somewhere an inspector will never go, or see. In other words, if there's going to be an inspector, there won't be a sharkbite.


----------



## TotalPlumber

One jurisdiction within Birmingham AL will allow sharkbites on Copper only, if they have a jumper wire (#6 copper/clamps) because of the non-metallic seal.
Total


----------



## muck

I have 2 ball valves in my truck, but have been to scared to use them in the walls like i thought i would


----------



## Plasticman

Well. My dilemma here is that in my own house I had to tear out shower and redo it. I wanted to add a second shower valve and it would be easier if I connected to the existing piping on that side of the shower which it poly. Did not know if a sharkbite would suffice or if I should just crimp the damned thing. Problem is, I don't do poly, have no crimping tools, or will I ever bring myself to using it at all. 
I told you, I am from the old school. But am in for an easy cheap fix as long as it holds up. After all, it is my own house.


----------



## Redwood

The thing is they are not rated for poly...
When they are used with PEX a stiffener has to go inside the PEX.
The stiffener used on PEX won't work for Poly because the ID of the poly is bigger than the ID of the PEX.

Under a tin house on wheels I'd have no problem putting a sharkbite on poly... I've done it many times...

In my own house????:whistling2:


----------



## Protech

Go to lowes and buy the crimpers. Crimp in a poly by pex coupling and bring the tool back.



Plasticman said:


> Well. My dilemma here is that in my own house I had to tear out shower and redo it. I wanted to add a second shower valve and it would be easier if I connected to the existing piping on that side of the shower which it poly. Did not know if a sharkbite would suffice or if I should just crimp the damned thing. Problem is, I don't do poly, have no crimping tools, or will I ever bring myself to using it at all.
> I told you, I am from the old school. But am in for an easy cheap fix as long as it holds up. After all, it is my own house.


----------



## SewerRatz

Killertoiletspider said:


> They aren't legal here, and there is talk that Chicago is also going to do away with allowing Pro Press, or make it code to have an expansion loop on every other floor that is the equivelent to 1/20th the height of the riser.


I know some towns and cities do not allow them here in Illinois, but they are allowed by Illinois plumbing code. I have a letter from Springfield around here some where. The letter explains that the Sharkbites meet the NSF Standard 61.

I have only used them in situations where it was near to imposable to turn the water off to a building for more than 5 minutes. For example I had to install an RPZ at a factory to a parts washing machine. The water line serving this machine was piped overhead 28' up. So I shut down the building quickly cut the line and installed a shark bite coupling with a ball valve attached to a short piece of pipe. This way now I can return water to their building, only interrupted their operation for 3 minutes. It was this job where I called Springfield to see if they where allowed, and gave the letter to the local inspector.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Why not use ProPress?? much better than a sharkbite. its a mechanical joint and you will sleep better at night


----------



## SewerRatz

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Why not use ProPress?? much better than a sharkbite. its a mechanical joint and you will sleep better at night


Well if they where not allowed, that was my next option, and I would of passed the savings of having to by a pro press system on to the job. If I did a lot of work in places like that the Pro Press system would have been worth the investment. But for one single joint, not worth it unless I had to.


----------



## stillaround

Find a piece thats round and check that it doesnt leak.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

stillaround said:


> View attachment 1728
> 
> Find a piece thats round and check that it doesnt leak.


 
OMG, you buried sharkbites in the slab? :blink: :blink: :no:

What is so hard about brazing it and running new soft copper???


----------



## rocksteady

looks like that is technicaly in a wall, very near the slab. not that it makes a huge difference.  





paul


----------



## uaplumber

Forgive me, for I have sinned.
Had an hours drive to repair a 3/4" recirc line 90 at a 4 storey hotel tonight.
The spot was vey nasty, stuck in amongst other lines that were insulated and paper wrapped. Add the fact that it was against the wood decking for the floor above. Add that every damn valve I tried would not hold.
Add that I had to shut the entire building down to repair this leak.
I do not keep alot of sharkbite products around but I had 2 cplg's with me.
I sweat together a cxc 90 with 6" pipe out each side. Opened a few drains downstairs and proceeded with my cuts. I used 2 sharkbites tonight and gotta tell ya, I owe the inventor a beer.

Hotel water shut down for only 15 minutes. Kitchen, bar and lounge never even noticed. 1 call to the front desk about "a strange gurgle" otherwise a very happy customer.

No pics to share, I was too wet to care after. I have suggested a major re-pipe, but we all know where a hotels priorities are.


----------



## Protech

If bonding is the issue than how do they feel about cutting out a section and replacing it with cpvc?



TotalPlumber said:


> One jurisdiction within Birmingham AL will allow sharkbites on Copper only, if they have a jumper wire (#6 copper/clamps) because of the non-metallic seal.
> Total


----------



## Protech

Wow, your not willing to wait a few minutes to let a proper connection cure in place of a sharkbite?



sweetness09 said:


> We mainly use couplings for transitioning CPVC to copper or pex. Its better than waiting for cure time on glue(I think you mean faster not better).. no customer wants to wait to turn the water back on!(I bet they would be willing to wait if they knew the difference) Yes there are a lot of homes here in CPVC(here too, but I still use a proper connection except for special cases like a douche bag HO).


----------



## Protech

Well when the copper that corroded and pitted, heating it causes it to pin hole out side of the repaired section. I don't have a problem with what he did. I would be more worried about the rest of the copper leaking than that shark bite.



WestCoastPlumber said:


> OMG, you buried sharkbites in the slab? :blink: :blink: :no:
> 
> What is so hard about brazing it and running new soft copper???


----------



## Plumber Jim

I am sure the rest of the old pipe is in bad shape too and will give out long before the sharkbite.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Protech said:


> Well when the copper that corroded and pitted, heating it causes it to pin hole out side of the repaired section. I don't have a problem with what he did. I would be more worried about the rest of the copper leaking than that shark bite.


 

I have been brazing soft copper slab leaks for 11 years now, since I started in this career. Never have I created another pin hole by brazing.

It is in the UPC, all joints uder slab must be BRAZED. What is going on in Florida....:whistling2:

:yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Braze as in silver solder, right? 


That was what we were "supposed" to do in KY. Comes in these 14" pieces that the copper has to turn white before it will take the filler and the two pieces become one as the result. 


I would venture to say the copper would snap/break outside the connection before the connection itself. 


I hate to say how many plumbers didn't do that back in the day, used regular solder. :furious:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

IPC in FL. nough said


----------



## Protech

I don't know what to tell you man, I've had it happen many times. If the HO tells me they have had several leaks already, the torch goes back in the truck and out come the shark bites.



WestCoastPlumber said:


> I have been brazing soft copper slab leaks for 11 years now, since I started in this career. Never have I created another pin hole by brazing.
> 
> It is in the UPC, all joints uder slab must be BRAZED. What is going on in Florida....:whistling2:
> 
> :yes:


----------



## stillaround

The camera is a little out of focus--blackberry curve. Im hoping to find the perfect picture so that the ones who cant stand sharkbites will see it and be so outraged theyll spill their coffee on their laps. Hey. They seem to be working. I put them in the wall of my own house. Time will tell on some of this stuff. Its no mortal sin. What if I told you I had a pex by sweat adapter in my hand and my son said give me another sharkbite. Would you say:
1. At least he has a concience thats not seared
2. He needs to get control of his business before the kids ruin him
3. I give up there's something in the Florida water

Its just a sharkbite. Its not leaking.


----------



## Protech

I have one on my mainline at my house outside under ground going from the new pex water service to the old hard copper stub out. It's been 4-5 years so far. It will be an interesting experiment.

I think if anything kills them it's going to be movement. If the lines are not restrained and movement occurs from thermal expansion/pressure pulses and such, I think those o-rings will start leaking when they get old and are less supple. We shall see.........

In the mean time though, if I have a failing copper system and/or an A-hole cheap customer, the brass dumbbells are comin outirate:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Protech said:


> I don't know what to tell you man, I've had it happen many times. If the HO tells me they have had several leaks already, the torch goes back in the truck and out come the shark bites.


 

Interesting, when a customer tells me they have many slab leaks, its because the lines under the slab are getting pin holes because of the soil, weren't reamed, debris in the trench, under sized recirc line etc. I had a customer last month before I repiped his whole dentist office, first slab leak, I fixed, told him his copper is shot and needs be replaced, then 4 weeks later, another leak, down the hall, 60' away, broke up the slab and fixed that one and scheduled the repipe. 

I doubt that me fixing the first slab leak, me brazing it, had anything to do with the second leak, the second leak, or multiple slab leaks are caused by what I mentioned above, Brazing lines will not cause more pin holes.

I have had places where there are multiple leaks, and when 1 is repaired, the other shows itself more because the pressure is built back up in the line etc.

I just repaired 2 leaks on thursday, same building, on an undersized recic line, 24" apart from eachother. 

I will research the IPC, I doubt they allow you to put sharkbites under the slab.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

stillaround said:


> The camera is a little out of focus--blackberry curve. Im hoping to find the perfect picture so that the ones who cant stand sharkbites will see it and be so outraged theyll spill their coffee on their laps. Hey. They seem to be working. I put them in the wall of my own house. Time will tell on some of this stuff. Its no mortal sin. What if I told you I had a pex by sweat adapter in my hand and my son said give me another sharkbite. Would you say:
> 1. At least he has a concience thats not seared
> 2. He needs to get control of his business before the kids ruin him
> 3. I give up there's something in the Florida water
> 
> Its just a sharkbite. Its not leaking.yet :whistling2:[/quote]
> 
> 
> :laughing: same thing as, "IT LOOKS GOOD FROM MY HOUSE"


----------



## stillaround

Im more concerned about a sharkbite 10 feet off shore than this fitting or repair. But I do see the hesitancy of many to use them. I suspect there is some engineering data somewhere that supports their use. Normal reaction is --is that thing going to hold. Actually, I dont mind the criticism. Even if I shrug it off I stop and consider. They are still new.


----------



## Protech

I don't think your understanding what I mean when I say that brazing is causing a second leak. I've had many lines leak right next to the joint when the water was turned back on. The leak is within an inch or 2 from the joint. The problem is, the HO does not want to pay to have the second, third, fourth leak fixed. The way they see it is that they called you to fix a leak and they still have a leak and they aren’t paying you until the leak is fixed. If I install a SB the leak is "fixed" for now and the HO has no problem paying the bill. Now you and I both know that spot next to the shark bite is still going to leak just as it would if I had heated it. The difference is, it's going to leak a few weeks later after the check has cleared. I'd rather it goes down that way.

I'm not saying that by heating the pipe leaks are magically going to pop up in other locations. It will be right next to the repair and as soon as the water is turned back on.

Here is an illustration: 

#1.First we have a leak that has fully penetrated the pipe wall thru one off the many pits in the pipe. The other pits are still plugged by the oxides that are left over from the corrosion process and are not yet leaking.

#2. Now we have cut out section and installed a new piece of copper using 2 slip couplings that have been brazed. When the old copper was heated the green oxides flaked off of the inside of the pipe exposing fresh bare metal with pits that are already 98% through. When the water is turned back on said pits leak instantly and the ones that don't soon will.

If a SB was used, much less flaking would have occurred. Said flaking would be within 1/8" of the pipe end from the pipe being rolled in from the cutter wheel. That 1/8" of exposed metal is inside of the SB fitting so it won't leak. There is a problem with the SB fitting though. The teeth sometimes line up with one of those pits and when that happens you know what’s next.......



WestCoastPlumber said:


> Interesting, when a customer tells me they have many slab leaks, its because the lines under the slab are getting pin holes because of the soil, weren't reamed, debris in the trench, under sized recirc line etc. I had a customer last month before I repiped his whole dentist office, first slab leak, I fixed, told him his copper is shot and needs be replaced, then 4 weeks later, another leak, down the hall, 60' away, broke up the slab and fixed that one and scheduled the repipe.
> 
> I doubt that me fixing the first slab leak, me brazing it, had anything to do with the second leak, the second leak, or multiple slab leaks are caused by what I mentioned above, Brazing lines will not cause more pin holes.
> 
> I have had places where there are multiple leaks, and when 1 is repaired, the other shows itself more because the pressure is built back up in the line etc.
> 
> I just repaired 2 leaks on thursday, same building, on an undersized recic line, 24" apart from eachother.
> 
> I will research the IPC, I doubt they allow you to put sharkbites under the slab.


----------



## stillaround

Instant push-fit connection for increased ease-of-use.








No soldering, clamps, unions, or glue required. 
Fittings certified to 200 PSI and 200°F (93°C). 
Fits copper tubing, and CTS CPVC and PEX and connects all three types in any combination. 
Integral tube liner for PEX installations, so
no loose components, ensures secure, reliable connection. Design certified and agency listed. 
Compact, robust DZR brass body. Foundation of a strong, corrosion resistant, durable fitting. 
Design certified to ANSI/NSF-61 and ASSE 1061 product standard for use in potable water and hydronic heating water distribution. 
Approved to be used underground and behind walls without access panels. 
Designed for hydronic heating as well as potable water distribution.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Let me ask the 10,000 dollar question. Ten years ago there was no such thing as shark bites. Leaks in tricky places and connections of different piping still existed. We always found a way to make the repair or the connection did we not? So, at the risk of starting yet another fracas,' other than the relative ease and the speed at which we can now attack the problem, do you really think these things are an improvement? Once again a product is slipped into the marketplace for the sole purpose of making the job faster and easier. Another product on the shelf at Home Depot that makes the average homeowner believe that he has no need for a licensed professional when he can just slip on a sharkbite and be done with it. Can you all not see that there is a concerted, worldwide effort to marginalize and minimize the worth of licensed tradesmen? The question should not be whether or not sharkbites (and like products) work, but rather should the code review boards, plumbing boards, the PHCC and US have allowed these products to make it to market in the first place?


----------



## stillaround

I have a feeling you'll end up a lone voice crying in the wilderness. There was no conspiritorial design to sharkbites to rid the world of overpriced plumbers.(I know thats not what you are saying but I feel a sense of drama). I liked the days when the homeowner couldnt conceive of working with cast iron etc. But reality moves on and I like that someone finally invented something that makes work easier that is approved. I dont think it was rushed thru to approval without due diligence-I may be wrong. Im not going to denigrate the fitting in some sense of denial because I dont like the way the tide is coming in. We will always have to adapt as Ive recently learned in my latest scrap the new work business plan. It changes fast.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

stillaround said:


> Instant push-fit connection for increased ease-of-use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No soldering, clamps, unions, or glue required.
> Fittings certified to 200 PSI and 200°F (93°C).
> Fits copper tubing, and CTS CPVC and PEX and connects all three types in any combination.
> Integral tube liner for PEX installations, so
> no loose components, ensures secure, reliable connection. Design certified and agency listed.
> Compact, robust DZR brass body. Foundation of a strong, corrosion resistant, durable fitting.
> Design certified to ANSI/NSF-61 and ASSE 1061 product standard for use in potable water and hydronic heating water distribution.
> Approved to be used underground and behind walls without access panels.
> Designed for hydronic heating as well as potable water distribution.


 

Underground and under slab are 2 different things, outside under ground is great, no problem when they leak outside in the yard the grass will get greener, under slab is a problem.

I have messed with sharkbites, you put tension on the pipe or pull it to the side under pressure and they leak.

I have a hard time with the idea of propressing a joint under the slab and I do alot of presses above ground and outside underground of the building. Propress is a bit more solid then pushing a fitting on and calling it a day.

To each their own though :thumbup:


----------



## user4

stillaround said:


> I have a feeling you'll end up a lone voice crying in the wilderness. There was no conspiritorial design to sharkbites to rid the world of overpriced plumbers.(I know thats not what you are saying but I feel a sense of drama). I liked the days when the homeowner couldnt conceive of working with cast iron etc. But reality moves on and I like that someone finally invented something that makes work easier that is approved. I dont think it was rushed thru to approval without due diligence-I may be wrong. Im not going to denigrate the fitting in some sense of denial because I dont like the way the tide is coming in. We will always have to adapt as Ive recently learned in my latest scrap the new work business plan. It changes fast.


And I have learned that the next best thing isn't always what it is hyped up to be, we are learning that Propress is not a good material to use when it is subject to a lot of movement, like machinery connections and risers in tall buildings, it tends to loosen up and cause leaks. We have known for years that rubber and water treated with chlorine are a poor mix, chlorides rot rubber, which makes me leery of any conection that relies on rubber as it's seal.


----------



## nhmaster3015

stillaround said:


> I have a feeling you'll end up a lone voice crying in the wilderness.
> 
> Maybe I will indeed. But ask yourself how many piping and repair jobs you have lost because homeowners can either use sharkbites or pex? That's all food off your table. Ask how many cross connections and backflow nightmares are now possible because Joe homeowner can now run down the the local depot as soon as he get's some hairbrained notion in his head to re-pipe something or add something the the water system? Before these products most diy hacks were not willing to buy a torch and learn to solder. Now all they need is a hack saw and 10 dollars worth of plastic and rubber. Maybe I'm not Nostrodamus, but I can clearly see the writing on the wall. And if you take a look at where the trade is heading, and the steadally decreasing number of apprentices entering the trade it does not take a clairvoyant to put two and two together.


----------



## stillaround

Killertoiletspider said:


> And I have learned that the next best thing isn't always what it is hyped up to be, we are learning that Propress is not a good material to use when it is subject to a lot of movement, like machinery connections and risers in tall buildings, it tends to loosen up and cause leaks. We have known for years that rubber and water treated with chlorine are a poor mix, chlorides rot rubber, which makes me leery of any conection that relies on rubber as it's seal.


 I do not disagree with your perspective. The o-ring doesnt touch water in the sharkbite but movement and the inherent aging of rubber does concern me. Just not to the point of a reactionary stance. I came from Chicago and still have the 2nd floor bathtub hanging from the plumbing after a fire picture in my head.


----------



## stillaround

nhmaster3015 said:


> stillaround said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you'll end up a lone voice crying in the wilderness.
> 
> Maybe I will indeed. But ask yourself how many piping and repair jobs you have lost because homeowners can either use sharkbites or pex? That's all food off your table. Ask how many cross connections and backflow nightmares are now possible because Joe homeowner can now run down the the local depot as soon as he get's some hairbrained notion in his head to re-pipe something or add something the the water system? Before these products most diy hacks were not willing to buy a torch and learn to solder. Now all they need is a hack saw and 10 dollars worth of plastic and rubber. Maybe I'm not Nostrodamus, but I can clearly see the writing on the wall. And if you take a look at where the trade is heading, and the steadally decreasing number of apprentices entering the trade it does not take a clairvoyant to put two and two together.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I cant argue with that. Even as a PSI member they tried to disdain the Big box store enough to keep plumbers from entering one. The supply houses here dont always keep stock up so if necessary I run in or the boys do -not much. Big box wont be stopped by a feeble attempt to boycott. Even if all the plumbers banned together this trend cant be stopped unless you are in a city like Chicago where the unions, alderman and some of the underworld keep a hold. I remember Jane Byrne trying to get plastic in there and the report was the union had to use up their favors to stop it.
> And the jobs are made easier for the hack or untrained which is a large part of Florida's tradesman base. The strategy is not going to win to bring them down and the notion of at least we are "professionals" is not of a great concern to a large percentage of the customer base-here anyway. I asked a little old lady if it mattered to her if the tech in house could pass a drug test and had a clear background and she paused a long time and said I guess so. I took it as a no. I have to look another direction for a prosperous business than the old school way even though its in my blood.
Click to expand...


----------



## user4

stillaround said:


> I do not disagree with your perspective. The o-ring doesnt touch water in the sharkbite but movement and the inherent aging of rubber does concern me. Just not to the point of a reactionary stance. I came from Chicago and still have the 2nd floor bathtub hanging from the plumbing after a fire picture in my head.


I have never seen a post tornado picture that showed the plastic stacks and waterpipe still there when everything else on the slab is gone, but I have seen many pics of cast iron stacks and copper waterpipe still there, I used to have a pic of a cast iron wall hung lav still connected to the stack where the second floor used to be with the water lines still there saved to my hard drive, but it is gone now. My point remains, none of the products turned out in the last twenty years have served the test of time.


----------



## stillaround

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Underground and under slab are 2 different things, outside under ground is great, no problem when they leak outside in the yard the grass will get greener, under slab is a problem.
> 
> I have messed with sharkbites, you put tension on the pipe or pull it to the side under pressure and they leak.
> 
> I have a hard time with the idea of propressing a joint under the slab and I do alot of presses above ground and outside underground of the building. Propress is a bit more solid then pushing a fitting on and calling it a day.
> 
> To each their own though :thumbup:


I know, and have pulled on them and seen a little leak. Most apps it doesnt come into play. I guess I want them to be good also. I want that 25 yr warranty to be more than just a typical get in the marketplace ploy where the manufacturer splits off and you dont know who to get satisfaction from in a court case because they planned it. I have the same feel about them but made the choice to inch in a little further with a broader repair list.
I dont dis any of the critique but I love to play with some of the outrage.


----------



## nhmaster3015

I needed two chrome lav tubes yesterday and since my supply house was closed I bit the bullet and went to HD. Couldn't find any on the shelf so I asked orange vest. He said they don't carry them. I asked why. He said, why would anyone want to use them? I said because they look a whole lot better on a pedistal lav. He said that most homeowner's don't care. I said no **** and left. I'll finish up the job tomorrow with the right tubes. :thumbsup:

Flex tubes
tubular plastic p traps and continuous wastes
compression stops
AAV's
sharkbites
pex
plastic closet bolts
plastic J hangers
Plastic toilet flanges
2 band fernco's
fernco rubber p traps

These are a few of my favorite things :furious:


----------



## M5Plumb

About a yr ago, I had a talk with the Asst plumbing inspector for OR, I asked him about sharkbites in/under concrete slabs...He tells me they are authorized as long as there is barrier between them, in other words, (as long as they are protected from concrete), as any other material, it shall be protected from contact with the concrete.
Personally, I don't want to use them anywhere shifting can occur or pressure against the collars can be pushed and possibly dislodge fitting.


----------



## stillaround

I think asking them questions has great entertainment value. Im suprised he had an opinion of what customers want . That seems above pay grade to have that much intuition at HD. 
I wish I could clearly articulate what it was like when I moved here 21 years ago.I did a copper 2 story res and I mean 90 degree turns, parallel piping and the inspector came in somewhat impressed because no one there did it that way and said," why didnt you just run soft and sling it thru". It would have saved time and money but I thought the risk of soft tubing joints was greater than hard (regular solder not silver req'd). Its not a dumming down as much as a priority shift I hope. 
When it boils down even the most noble desires for "doing it the highest quality way" have to be tempered with making a living and competing in the marketplace. As far as the industry as a whole- its broken and desires for yesterday wont change the flow.


----------



## Protech

really? I wonder why it's there then



stillaround said:


> I do not disagree with your perspective. *The o-ring doesnt touch water in the sharkbite* but movement and the inherent aging of rubber does concern me. Just not to the point of a reactionary stance. I came from Chicago and still have the 2nd floor bathtub hanging from the plumbing after a fire picture in my head.


----------



## stillaround

Protech said:


> really? I wonder why it's there then


 You may have nailed me again. I am going to have to look at that cross section again.


----------



## stillaround

Yeah. My apologies. I feel my credibility rating sinking.


----------



## Protech

Just had another one. I got some video of it for ya. I'll post the vid in a week or two.

Hit the copper with a torch to soft solder. turned the water back on and bam another leak about 1/2" away from the solder line.



WestCoastPlumber said:


> I have been brazing soft copper slab leaks for 11 years now, since I started in this career. Never have I created another pin hole by brazing.
> 
> It is in the UPC, all joints uder slab must be BRAZED. What is going on in Florida....:whistling2:
> 
> :yes:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Protech said:


> Just had another one. I got some video of it for ya. I'll post the vid in a week or two.
> 
> Hit the copper with a torch to soft solder. turned the water back on and bam another leak about 1/2" away from the solder line.


 

Feel sorry for you, you have some messed up soil or something. I spoke with a lot of different TREADESMAN in my area, none of them would sharbite under the slab, no matter what, if you can braze it, re-route it.


----------



## Protech

I ended up putting a SB on it and backing away very slowly......not looking at it directly.......Told the guy he's SOL and needs a repipe ASAP. Made him sign my invoice stating that he was advised of the situation and knows that he needs a repipe and that there was no leakage at the time of payment and THERE IS NO WARRANTY OR GUARANTEE WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Protech

Hey, I just relized I have that piece here with me. Hang on. Picture time......


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Protech said:


> Hey, I just relized I have that piece here with me. Hang on. Picture time......


 


very cool, I love picture time, can never have enough pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech

see da bubble?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Protech said:


> see da bubble?


 
yeppers....:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber

I see the bubble. Whats with the red hand? High blood pressure?:jester:


----------



## Protech

got the video up now:


----------

